

These tiny bubbles could save the planet - rquantz
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-16/these-tiny-bubbles-may-save-the-planet

======
Freestyler_3
Because that crazy huge amount of gas would be good in sealed containers /
underground? This is not a solution, this is a delay.

~~~
rquantz
It was underground already until we dug it up.

~~~
Freestyler_3
But most of it was not gas.

And large co2 pockets are dangerous.

